# screw weight



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

how do you determin roughly how many screws come in per pound? metal screws for roughly 66 sheets is what im trying to determin. thanks.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> how do you determin roughly how many screws come in per pound? metal screws for roughly 66 sheets is what im trying to determin. thanks.


roughly, a 5lb box,,,, depends how many you drop on the floor.

BTW,,, 1/ 1/8 has/had more screws in a box than 1/ 1/4 for the same money


so what size screws we talking bout anyhoo????

Heck,,, I'm getting another beer,,,,,,

later


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> roughly, a 5lb box,,,, depends how many you drop on the floor.
> 
> BTW,,, 1/ 1/8 has/had more screws in a box than 1/ 1/4 for the same money
> 
> ...


im gonna say inch 1/4 im going into 5/8 rock with 3 5/8 studs


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> im gonna say inch 1/4 im going into 5/8 rock with 3 5/8 studs


 If your using 5/8 rock, you need at least 1/ 1/4


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> If your using 5/8 rock, you need at least 1/ 1/4


 Please bill him for that info!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> how do you determin roughly how many screws come in per pound? metal screws for roughly 66 sheets is what im trying to determin. thanks.


 Have you won a bid in the last 2 years? Without the help of DWT?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Are we seriously discussing how many screws are in a pound? For a f***ing bid?

Somebody f***ing shoot me.:surrender:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Are we seriously discussing how many screws are in a pound? :surrender:


sure man,,, wool is sold by the pound too,,, ain't it????


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> sure man,,, wool is sold by the pound too,,, ain't it????


Why buy the wool when I can get the sheep for free?:whistling2:

That being said, screws come in big boxes. 

I'd love to see a bid come in with :

3941 screws at $0.00445/screw = $17.53745


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Is that all??? Seriously why don't you just get an estimator who knows what he's doing to bid your jobs!!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

agreed, if your counting screws,,,, your bidding way too tight.

Like Moore said, tell em what your price is, and you either get it or you don't.

If your at the point of bidding jobs, you should already know what the going price is for your area


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I just pull boxes out from the rubble...My truck!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Well you guys all took this post down the wrong path:furious:

I was going to convince him to count out a pound of screws for us:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well you guys all took this post down the wrong path:furious:
> 
> I was going to convince him to count out a pound of screws for us:whistling2:


 He would have to start up another thead for that!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well you guys all took this post down the wrong path:furious:
> 
> I was going to convince him to count out a pound of screws for us:whistling2:


Well, it _would _be good information to have.:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Sounds pretty harsh Disanto, but these guys are right.
If you're bidding down to the screw you're seriously bidding way too tight and thinking way too much.
Depending on the size of job I usually bid what I want and then add 10%. If you don't get it, who gives a crap. That means they'll have gone with the low-ball offer and will have gotten ****ty work and will still call you next time for your bid.

I have a friend who owns a plumbing company and I remember one time I was helping him go over a quote and on his estimate he just added an extra 10grand. I said what's that for?
He wrote right next to it on the estimate "Bullsh!t factor".
Haha! Right in his quote. And submitted it like that.
I laughed my balls off.

So if you're counting screws, you're bidding too tight, and you're going to loose your shirt.
Why!? Because there's always bullsh!t on every job!
Even if you think you've thought of everything! You haven't thought of all the bullsh!t. So don't bid so tight.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Sounds pretty harsh Disanto, but these guys are right.
> If you're bidding down to the screw you're seriously bidding way too tight and thinking way too much.
> Depending on the size of job I usually bid what I want and then add 10%. If you don't get it, who gives a crap. That means they'll have gone with the low-ball offer and will have gotten ****ty work and will still call you next time for your bid.
> 
> ...


So did your plumber friend get the job:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> So did your plumber friend get the job:blink:


He did actually! And I got the drywall! lol


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> how do you determin roughly how many screws come in per pound? metal screws for roughly 66 sheets is what im trying to determin. thanks.


 
Just get a 40lb. box and quit dinkin around. Buying screws in small quantities is an expensive way to go. If you plan to be in the bussiness for a while, the leftover screws in the box might come in handy some day.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Morning sir, how can I help....
Oh yes ummmm, could I have 50 sheets of drywall and 3251 screws please.....sorry, make that 3252 screws, I would hate to run short and have to come back.
:whistling2:


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

Lol at this guy. Just get a full box bud. Should have enough left over from the last jobs maybe a couple quarter boxes part boxes .......Wait a minute has there been a last job?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Just get a 40lb. box and quit dinkin around. Buying screws in small quantities is an expensive way to go. If you plan to be in the bussiness for a while, the leftover screws in the box might come in handy some day.


Except when you have a small job and you were counting on that full box you thought you had over in the fastener area of the garage............which, when opened, reveals an empty oily bag  

And the job is on a weekend, so the supply house is closed. So you have to go to the lumber yard and screws are a full 50% more expensive. DOH!


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Anyone who expects you to bid THAT tight will be the same person who finds a reason to hold your money when you're done!! I agree with the Bullsh*t factor statement...any random thing could quickly put you in the red long before the job is complete.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Alright alright, Let's ease up on him a little bit boys...
At lease he was clear in his instructions.
He did specify "metal screws", as opposed to the plastic ones some of us use :whistling2::jester:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Alright alright, Let's ease up on him a little bit boys...
> At lease he was clear in his instructions.
> He did specify "metal screws", as opposed to the plastic ones some of us use :whistling2::jester:


I thought about giving him a hard time on that one, but then I saw that he was talking about steel stud screws so I let it go.


----------

